# Healthy Hot Mama's Journal



## healthyhotmama (Feb 21, 2008)

What better way to motivate you than to humiliate yourself to the world.  LOL...Joking.  I keep an online blog, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to start a workout journal here also.  

Okay, my goals:

Lose 30 pounds of fat while gaining muscle. As soon as I completely lean out I will concentrate on building muscle.  My ultimate goal is to be 150 pounds of muscle, which would be a hell of a feat considering I am 4'11".  The original goal was to just get as lean as possible, but now I am totally addcted to the burn.  I want to pack on as much muscle as possible, but doing it 100% natural. 

I am currently doing cardio 7 days a week.  I know I am probably overdoing it, but I have a very sedetary job, so I need to get off my butt every day.  I am weight training 6 days a week rotating one body part per a day.  I was doing low weight and very high reps (25) and now I am going higher weight and lower reps (10-15).


----------



## DOMS (Feb 21, 2008)

What does your routine consist of?


----------



## healthyhotmama (Feb 21, 2008)

*Where I am at Now*

I took a quick pic of me to give a now photo.  I won't call it a before because I have been working for a long time.  The before pic was me last year at 228 pounds.  

I have my workout routine written out on my laptop.  I will grab it tonight and post it.  Thanks for asking.

So this is where I am at today (just came from working out, so disregard hair and face):


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi there!   

150 lbs of muscle    you are going to be one muscley gal!!!

Good luck!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome to IM and good luck.  i would recommend the stickies in the training section as a read.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome!  

So you want to be down 30 to 150?  You're at 180 now, right?  Down from 228?  Great work already!

Like DOMS suggested, post your routine.  You'll get lots of free advice (even if you don't want it).

Best of luck!


----------



## healthyhotmama (Feb 21, 2008)

> Welcome!
> 
> So you want to be down 30 to 150? You're at 180 now, right? Down from 228? Great work already!
> 
> ...



Right now I am at 150 down from 228 (it has been 11 months so far), but I still have a lot of body fat.  So I want to lose the fat and gain muscle.  In the end I will still be 150, but totally different body composition.  



> Hi there!
> 
> 150 lbs of muscle  you are going to be one muscley gal!!!
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you Katt.



> welcome to IM and good luck. i would recommend the stickies in the training section as a read.



Thank you PreMier.  I have been reading through everything.  This is great.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

OK, that makes more sense.  I wasn't buying 180 at 4'11" base on that pic.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 22, 2008)

HH-mama, welcome to the journals.  Awesome job with the progress!  People's progress is encouragement to everyone so keep us posted, yeah?

Wow, if you end up with 150lb of muscle that'll be more than all of me!  I'm 135lb   I need to get with it and start movin' heavier stuff!

Has a meal plan been part of your success as well?  
Good luck!


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)

welcome to our world of fun and never ending excitement.
good luck with your jouney. 
and remember, we are here to help you get past the hard times and share the triumphs with you.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi!! thought I would check out your journal...looks like you've made some great progress so far!! You may want to start posting your workouts/eats in here so we can all comment!!


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 25, 2008)

Looking good so far. Good luck on the journey that lays ahead!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome fellow shorty   J/K.  See I can talk I'm only 4'10".

I'm Tammy, (everyone calls me fitty) Cute huh?

You've made great progress already.  Congratulations.  You'll find everyone here is very knowledgeable.  We've all been through it all and done it all.  Some of us are gaining muscle, some of us are losing fat.  You've definitely come to the right place.

I hope you enjoy your time here and rest assured you're gonna meet some of the most wonderful people here.

  Welcome!


----------



## healthyhotmama (Sep 24, 2008)

*Thanks for the welcome and support...*

I haven't posted on here in forever.  I didn't make it a habit.  I have done really well with my workouts and diet though.  I need to start writing things down here.  I have lost about 10 pounds, but that is while putting on muscle.  I will attach a new photo.  I need to take the time to get my workout routine written down.  I was stagnant for a while and then upped my protein.  It has really helped.


----------



## healthyhotmama (Sep 24, 2008)

*Before and Now photo comparison...*

I made a comparison to show how far I have come in 18 months.


----------



## Built (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice work!

150 lbs of muscle as a natural female at your height MIGHT be a hair optimistic, but let's see what we can do to help you get to where you want to be. 

Are you tracking/planning your diet? Let's make sure you have that part set up for this next phase of your physique goals - as I'm sure you're discovering, this changes quite a bit the leaner you become.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2008)

welcome back  great work, thats an awesome comparison pic


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah, nice work....you're definitely on the right track.  Keep up your good work.

How is everything going lately.

Is anyone else besides me just taken aback at those boobs?????  Someone had to say it...come on, don't act like you weren't thinking it....I know you guys....


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2008)

i like them


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 25, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> yeah, nice work....you're definitely on the right track.  Keep up your good work.
> 
> How is everything going lately.
> 
> Is anyone else besides me just taken aback at those boobs?????  Someone had to say it...come on, don't act like you weren't thinking it....I know you guys....





you have a thing for boobs don't you???? 

but yeah, damn, that workout pic from earlier in the journal, my God, lucky you (or not depending on your point of view )


----------



## Built (Sep 25, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i like them



Me too. Boobs are awesome. It must suck to be a guy - I get to cop a feel whenever I want. 

<gropes self, smiles>


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> you have a thing for boobs don't you????






Huh?    Me?    Uhhhh, yeah!


----------



## healthyhotmama (Sep 25, 2008)

*Too Funny*

LOL I guess we all want what we don't have and have what we don't want.  God has a cruels sense of humor.  When I was a little girl a man mistook me for being a boy.  I prayed to God to look like a girl.  Less than a year later my chest started growing and growing....

As far as diet goes, I am not sure what comes next.  Up to now I have been trying to lose weight, so I have had very restricted calories, but high protein.  I am not sure how much I need to alter this as I move on to my next phase, which is concentrating on building muscle.  

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Built (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you put some numbers to your diet? I'd like to know your macronutrients - that's grams of protein, carb and fat, and total calories. 

What is the average you run?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 26, 2008)

healthyhotmama said:


> I made a comparison to show how far I have come in 18 months.



That is some SERIOUS dedication - well done!!!  



Fitgirl70 said:


> Is anyone else besides me just taken aback at those boobs?????  Someone had to say it...come on, don't act like you weren't thinking it....I know you guys....



God bless you couSON


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 26, 2008)

HHM ... how did you keep track of your changes when first beginning. Did you live and die by the scale or did you use the mirror/clothes fitting to track changes?


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2012)

Tremendous peck development, I would say it's even better then Arnolds?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2012)

Best bump of the decade! 

But *BLASPHEMY*on _anyone _having better pec development than Arnold!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

Hello there!  Welcome to journal-land.  Love your before and after pic.  Great results thus far.  That is a lot of work, but you did it.  Keep pushing towards your goal.  Never give up!  I'm Tracy, btw!


----------



## chucky1 (May 2, 2012)

old thread her last post in here was in 08, wonder what she looks like now...


----------



## colochine (May 2, 2012)

The bump was worth seeing those pecs lol...


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> old thread her last post in here was in 08, wonder what she looks like now...



bwahahahaha.....too funny!  Someone bumped her journal so I assumed it was recent.  Duh!


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

Hope she comes back.  hehe


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 2, 2012)

Epic revival.. bet she's looking damn fine


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

haha Yes she is/was.


----------



## pazios2002 (Jun 10, 2012)

Last time I heard she had been in some car accident or something.  It was on her youtube channel.  Since then she wiped out all of her vids except for vids of a couple of dogs.  Shame very well done vids.  Very motivating.  She was trying to get back into it, but kept suffering headaches.  So i dont know.   I think that is what she wrote.


----------



## Pony (Jun 11, 2012)

Is it me, or did there used to be a lot more women on here?  Ive been trolling this damn site for like 10 years and now its just a sausage party.  I agree on the pecs, they're fantastic!

Heed this warning: beware a young woman with big boobs, as she'll be an old woman with big balls...


----------



## Zizo (Nov 11, 2020)

Great work keep it up


----------

